# Line in wrong place?



## Melissa1991

Look closely near the dark line??


----------



## Symphony7

I’m not seeing anything hun but if you are in RL and it’s in the wrong place it’s probably just a dye run. I had that happen to me this month.


----------



## Melissa1991

Symphony7 said:


> I’m not seeing anything hun but if you are in RL and it’s in the wrong place it’s probably just a dye run. I had that happen to me this month.

These line eyes are doing my nut in now


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I can see anything sorry


----------



## justonemore31

Can't see a line


----------

